# Alliancepiano New Year's Day video eGreeting Card



## pia567no (Dec 28, 2007)

I wish Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all my friends, to my colleagues compositors, to all the pianists and musicians, to my ex-classmates, and to the professors at the IRCAM, the EHESS, at the National Conservatory of Paris as well as at the Moscow State Tchaikovsky Conservatory, to my actual and future students, and also to people who are currently looking this slide show. 
Good luck and best wishes! 
Elena GANTCHIKOVA 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3ub7t_alliance-piano-egreetings-musical-c_fun 
http://www.youtube.com/greeting_view?s=uKslcDR3EFA&p=5A2C0C6146A93A0C

Bonnes fêtes de Noël et de fin d'année à tous mes amis, à mes collègues compositeurs, aux pianistes et aux musiciens, à mes anciens camarades de classe et aux professeurs de l'IRCAM, de l'EHESS, du Conservatoire National de Paris et du Conservatoire Tchaïkovski de Moscou, ainsi qu'à mes futurs et actuels élèves et à tous ceux qui sont en train de regarder ce diaporama. Je vous souhaite beaucoup de bonheur, de la réussite, de l'amour et que tous vous vœux s'accomplissent en 2008 
Elena GANTCHIKOVA 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3ub7t_alliance-piano-egreetings-musical-c_fun 
http://www.youtube.com/greeting_view?s=uKslcDR3EFA&p=5A2C0C6146A93A0C


----------

